# NginX is not executing PHP



## passatiji (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi,
I have installed:

FreeBSD Release Name 8.3-RELEASE
nginx-1.2.7_1,1
php53-5.3.22
php53-extensions-1.6
libtool-2.4.2
NginX and php_fpm are enabled in the rc.conf and running I can see NginX welcome page and

```
bsd# netstat
Active UNIX domain sockets
Address Type Recv-Q Send-Q Inode Conn Refs  Nextref Addr
c49576b8 stream 0 0 c4a3ec90 0 0 0 /var/run/php-fpm.sock
```
Here is my /usr/local/etc/nginx/nginx.conf file:

```
user  nobody;
worker_processes  1;
error_log  /var/logs/nginx_error.log;
pid        /var/logs/nginx.pid;
events {
    worker_connections  1024;
}
http {
    include       mime.types;
    default_type  application/octet-stream;
    log_format  main  '$remote_addr - $remote_user [$time_local] "$request" '
                      '$status $body_bytes_sent "$http_referer" '
                      '"$http_user_agent" "$http_x_forwarded_for"';
    sendfile        on;
    keepalive_timeout  65;
    gzip  on;
    # We define the virtual host here
    server {
        listen       80;
        server_name  localhost;
        access_log  /var/log/access.log  main;
        location / {
            root   /usr/local/www/nginx/;
            index  index.html index.htm index.php;
        }
    # Let nginx know how to handle PHP using fastcgi
        location ~ \.php$ {
            root           html;
            fastcgi_pass   127.0.0.1:9000;
            fastcgi_index  index.php;
            fastcgi_param  SCRIPT_FILENAME  /usr/local/www/nginx$fastcgi_script_name;
            include        fastcgi_params;
        }
        location ~ /\.ht {
            deny  all;
        }
    }
}
```
When I try to access PHP file from the browser
/usr/local/www/nginx/test.php

```
<?php
  phpinfo();
?>
```

I get this message:

```
An error occurred.

Sorry, the page you are looking for is currently unavailable.
Please try again later.
```
Could you please help me to resolve my problem?
Thank you!


----------



## derekschrock (Mar 21, 2013)

What about the nginx access and error logs and the permissions of the socket and www/ directory?


----------



## passatiji (Mar 21, 2013)

derekschrock said:
			
		

> What about the nginx access and error logs and the permissions of the socket and www/ directory?



Now after I have played with /usr/local/etc/nginx/nginx.conf
I am getting 
	
	



```
502 Bad Gateway
```
 message.
The ee /var/log/nginx_error.log has following records.

```
2013/03/20 17:36:40 [error] 42251#0: *1 open() "/usr/local/www/nginx/favicon.ico" failed (2: No such file or directory), client: 192.168
2013/03/20 17:36:45 [error] 42251#0: *1 connect() to 127.0.0.1:9000 failed (61: Connection refused) while connecting to upstream, client
2013/03/20 17:36:45 [error] 42251#0: *1 open() "/usr/local/www/nginx/favicon.ico" failed (2: No such file or directory), client: 192.168
2013/03/20 17:38:20 [error] 42271#0: *1 connect() to 127.0.0.1:9000 failed (61: Connection refused) while connecting to upstream, client
```


----------



## Raikh (Mar 21, 2013)

*T*ry 

```
fastcgi_pass   unix:/var/run/php-fpm.sock;
```
instead of 
	
	



```
fastcgi_pass   127.0.0.1:9000;
```


----------



## passatiji (Mar 21, 2013)

Raikh said:
			
		

> try
> 
> ```
> fastcgi_pass   unix:/var/run/php-fpm.sock;
> ...



Thank you!

```
fastcgi_pass   unix:/var/run/php-fpm.sock;
```
This helped.


----------

